# Transmission problems



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't quite understand. Are they going to fix or replace your transmission currently or are they trying to deny warranty coverage?

If they're going to fix/replace it, why worry?


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2013)

Justinus said:


> I don't quite understand. Are they going to fix or replace your transmission currently or are they trying to deny warranty coverage?
> 
> If they're going to fix/replace it, why worry?


True. But It is currently at the shop again for the third time for Transmission leaking fluid again, GM confirmed that they will warranty it. But it's just a headache going to the dealership than renting a car for the time being. Just trying to see if anyone else had the same problem.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I am a GM tech, one of two who rebuild automatics in my dealership. Having said that, I drive a manual. I'm not fond of the 6t40 or 6t75, very neat design but they could definitely use some more engineering time on some of the internal components. At 55k miles and having several times in for transmission repairs, I would contact GM and ask them if they would put a new one in. It's not unheard of, even if you aren't the original purchaser of the vehicle. You could also contact the service manager and ask him about it as well. Generally the GM area rep will make the call to replace it for customer satisfaction.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevy said:


> True. But It is currently at the shop again for the third time for Transmission leaking fluid again, GM confirmed that they will warranty it. But it's just a headache going to the dealership than renting a car for the time being. Just trying to see if anyone else had the same problem.


Hey Chevy, 

We certainly understand your frustrations with this, but are pleased to see the dealership will be covering this under your warranty. Please let me know if you need any additional assistance from us! We would be happy to look into this further. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

